# What poundage do you guys shoot for 3D



## rjjacob (Sep 6, 2005)

*draw weight*

I shoot 67# for 3d and gold tip400 arrows I am getting 287fps the arrows weigh
390 grns I dont shoot much indoor but most shoot around 55# pounds or less
But in my case I shoot 67# no 300 hundred scores for me yet


----------



## white00crow (May 8, 2005)

I use 60# but luckly for me I am tall and have a 29.5 draw. I shoot X-cutters and I aint sure but i think i get about 270.

I am looking at a APEX7 and will go with 70# for 3D. And keep my 60#er for indoor since you shoot alot more in indoor shoots.


----------



## ryanpalomba (Aug 18, 2004)

61# for 3d
I dont' shoot indoor that often so I just shoot the same bow.


----------



## digger58 (Jul 12, 2003)

ACC 3-49 68lbs 328 gr 311 fps


----------



## sanka (Dec 26, 2002)

*weight for 3-D*

I shoot 59lbs. for 3-D and everything else. 3-d i use goldtip 22 pros weigh in at 312 grns. 27.5" draw mini max c2 and c3 280fps . GARY COFFEY


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

I'm shooting a Martin SlayR for 3D at 53# Shooting a 265gr Vapor 23 Speed at 27" it does 299fps. Shooting 27" GT 22 Pro's it's doing 284fps at the same 53#. The bow is 27" draw also.


----------



## kiwibowpro (Apr 24, 2003)

58# ProElite with Spirals - navigator shafts --- 293fps -- for 3D and FITA


----------



## Friar Tuck (Nov 18, 2004)

*3D / Indoor*

60# for 3D - Approx 285 fps - 305 grain arrow

50# for Indoor - Approx 210 fps - 480 grain arrow


----------



## dEAN_2 (Nov 17, 2004)

slayr 72lb 29.5" 500gr fast enough


----------



## whoa (Apr 5, 2004)

70 lbs. for 3D
60 for Indoors


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

Apex, 30" draw, 50#, 284gr CXL 150 arrow, 288fps for 3D. For indoor use Gold Tip 30X


----------



## new guy (Apr 1, 2005)

80# 30"draw with goldtip 30x's 420 grain 324fps....3d and indoors


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

i have not shot my carrera through a chronagraph but im getting ready to change arrows probably go with easton's acc carbons or easton's fatboy. I shoot a 29 inch 60 pounds hopefully it will be over 280 fps. What do you guys think u think it will be.


----------



## fatty5 (Jun 15, 2005)

60# for 3D w/302gr arrow @ 282fps
52# indoor don't know how fast


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

ACC 3-39s weighing in at 340 grains.

62 pounds 300 Feet Per second, Indoor and out


----------



## Hoyt1967 (Dec 21, 2003)

58lbs, 310grain cxl arrow, 280 fps.


----------



## kkromer (Sep 14, 2004)

63 lbs indoor and out - goldtip pro 22 3-d (282), x-cutter indoors


----------



## pa10point (Sep 11, 2005)

67# draw weight, 28" Beman Trebark shafts at 425 grains. I'm getting about 256 fps. Its my hunting rig.


----------



## ewsIII (Nov 3, 2004)

3D- 60#, 321 grain arrow, 28.5" draw, 281fps


----------



## slinger09 (Oct 11, 2004)

I have never shot 3d but plan on starting next season. I thought your bow could only shoot 280 fps in competion?


----------



## jheater (Jan 26, 2005)

*What I shoot for 3D*



pseshooter300 said:


> Just wondering what poundage everyone is shooting for 3D tournaments and or for ther indoor bows. And also please add what size arrow your shooting and the speed your getting out of it if you know.Thank you guys im trying to get some percentages for my setup. Thank you once again.



3D / Hunting

V-TEC, 80#, 26" Draw, 27" Arrows, AXIS 340 125Gr Tip, 277 FPS

FITA/NFAA, Field 

UltraElite XT3000, 60#, 26" Draw, ACE 520, 26.5" Length, 120 Gr Points.

Indoor FITA

UltraElite XT3000, 55#, 26" Draw, X7 2112, 68Gr Nib.

Have no idea of FPS on target bows.

Indoor bow is getting replaced this year to new 2006 UltraElite Wheel @ 1/2, 60#, 26" Draw, Same arrows.


----------



## BIGT (Feb 10, 2005)

I shoot 70 lbs for 3D's and 53 lbs indoors.


----------



## strcpy (Dec 13, 2003)

Conquest III, 28 inch draw

Outdoor: acc 3-28 @ 300 grains, 57 pounds and 286 fps

Indoor (same bow, different limbs): 45 lbs and 2613's. No idea speed - don't really care.

I have some 3-04's I'm going to give a try at 50 lbs, come in at around the same gpp as the other setup, would rather pull 50lbs if I can.


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

Slinger: ASA and NFAA have 280 fps limit. IBO has no limit other than 5 grains or more arrow weight per pound of draw weight.

63 pounds for 3D. 54 pounds for field; 50 pounds indoors


----------



## McArcher (Aug 12, 2003)

*Poundage for 3D?*

My 3D setup is a Bowtech Declaration I set at 65lbs shooting a 336grn CAE Phantom Pro arrow at 280fps. Draw length 25.5"

Indoor setup is Martin ScepterII Crackers Mag set at 60lbs shooting a 2512 easton X7 cobalts. I don't know how fast.  All I can say is they make it to the X pretty well. :wink:


----------



## choscaro (Apr 10, 2005)

I'm shooting a Mathews Switchback, 62 pounds and 28" draw lenght with Easton lightspeed. I'm getting around 300fps


----------



## fredbear90 (Nov 15, 2004)

I shoot 63 for 27" draw around 290fps


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

28 inch draw I now shoot 62-65#. 

I used to shoot 76# but I find my form drops a bit if I shoot over 65# and I rather loose a few fps than miss.


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

*poundage*

shoot 65lb's 3d and 60lb indoor


----------



## WVbowsmith (Nov 14, 2005)

*64 lbs*

64 lbs, 28 inch draw, and 294 fps

you can drop the poundage and still get the speed if your equipment is tuned well, and the arows match you set up.

J


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

My Hoyt UltraElite XT3000 with cam & 1/2 will be between 55-60lbs shooting CXL2 around 284-285fps.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

Mathews Apex, 58#, 30" draw, 29 inch GT 22 series, Winners choice string and cable, 296 fps.


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

my new bow for 3D/target/hunting will be 73lbs 29'' draw:thumbs_up


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

59 lbs @28"dl ultraelite w/ 3k limbs/spirals 
320 gr. gt pro 22 at 295 fps

last years indoor protec w/3k limbs/reg cam.5
495 gr. 2514 =a smoking 184 fps


----------



## Flipper T (May 10, 2005)

60 pounds on Xt3000 limbs with ACC's, about 285 FPS


----------



## Wild Bill 71 (Dec 4, 2004)

60# with Linejammer 250's at 309gr. going just under 310fps.

Bill


----------



## Stroud Creek (Jan 13, 2004)

67 pounds 385 grain GT XCutter 284FPS


----------



## The Yankee (Nov 23, 2005)

For outdoor. Mathews Conquest 64 lbs 30" draw Gold Tip Pro Series 22, 322 grains 308 FPS. Haven't shot spots for a few years but plan on it this year. Probably shoot it at around 50 lbs and do not care about the speed there.


----------



## WVbowsmith (Nov 14, 2005)

*65 lbs....329 grain arrow...293 fps*

works for me.

j


----------



## DKN (Dec 14, 2003)

57-60 #'s


----------



## montanaarchery (Mar 11, 2003)

*Bow Poundage*

I shoot 50# for 3D 253gr arrow at 298. But I do have a 29.5 draw.
indoor 50# with 30X's


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

Last season- 70# Allegiance 29" draw, 28" VBG Gladiators 368gr @303FPS. Had to back it down for ASA.
This year- McPherson Bishop and I have no idea what setup I'll be using.


----------



## goldtip2005 (Dec 13, 2005)

05 slayr with nitrous cams ..... 60lbs 300gr GT x-cutter 327fps


----------



## BowtechAndy (Oct 31, 2003)

spots and 3D i am using a 06 mach pro 29" [email protected] 70#s. My arrows a pse radial weave pro 300s. 376 grains going 290 fps for indoors. I am using a pro 200 for 3d and its going 301 fps.


----------



## StevenB (Jun 2, 2002)

currently shooting about 50lbs on the pro40 dually as I haven't shot too much and still getting used to the bow. 30inch draw ~320 gr 250 CXLs. Once I get my form down and shoot a bit more I'll take this up to 60lbs for 3D and FITA field

My recurve setup is around 45lbs which I will hopefully take out this year on the 3D course with a set of light ACEs.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I shoot two 55 lb bows and the jury is still out on which I will settle on for 3-D and I might crank them up to 60 before it's over with.


----------

